

Watch 5 Hours of Airplane Takeoffs in 30 Seconds - unfed
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/airplane-balet-5-hours-of-takeoffs-in-30-seconds

======
sunsu
The more interesting video was the crosswind landing one at the bottom of the
page. Really incredible!

~~~
hammock
If you want to see some more, check out the world famous approach at Kai Tak
(Hong Kong), now out of use.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtnL4KYVtDE>

~~~
zalew
The migration from Kai Tak to Chek Lap Kok is also a story of its own. All the
staff and equipment were moved in a few hours from one to another while some
of the planes scheduled to land on the new one were already mid-air.

------
MichaelGG
Microsoft Research had a neat system that could automatically create these
sort of time-compressed videos without overlapping interesting areas. The
suggested use case was reviewing surveillance videos. Unfortunately, I can't
seem to find the demo they had.

------
ethank
The rudder deflection on the cross-wind one is the most interesting. The
landings is just a lot of ILS approaches so not much variance, although you
can see the auto-pilot compensation on the LHR approaches, which is kind of
cool.

Cross wind landings are fun once you get used to looking at the runway from
the side window and getting tossed around in a Cessna like a kite.

~~~
Anechoic
_Cross wind landings are fun once you get used to looking at the runway from
the side window and getting tossed around in a Cessna like a kite._

Happens in larger planes (as noted in other posts) as well. Flying into
Colorado Springs is always an adventure.

------
pizza
That photo is a photoshop; some planes wouldn't be able to take off at those
angles.

~~~
jrockway
I'm also suspicious of the video: won't planes on localizer approaches all be
flying the runway centerline? I just don't see the opportunity for as much
horizontal deviation as the video shows. (Though I guess the video is taken
pretty far away from the airport since the landing gears aren't down. Maybe
we're watching departures instead of "landings" as the video title suggests?)

~~~
eduardordm
Not really. Approach != landing. Those are visual conditions, most airplanes
we landing on CAT I (or visual) precision system. By the time the airplanes
were so low no auto pilot was on, actually.

Looks normal (I used to fly for a living)

~~~
jrockway
I agree that approach != landing, but the title of the video is "landing".

------
miles_matthias
Awesome video. The little plane slowly following the mass of huge, fast planes
makes me giggle.

------
Ecio78
just read it in the news some minutes ago:
<http://avherald.com/h?article=459fa8f6>

